# What You Wish the Pet Store Told You About Your Betta



## Misheru (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello everyone, thank you for clicking on my topic.

I am writing an article on Betta Care for one of the local newspapers, and am doing some research on how people actually care for bettas and what they were told in regards to caring for them. I was wondering if people could take the time to answer these or some of these questions:

1. What did the pet store tell you about your Betta when you bought him? (Caring, housing, feeding, etc)

2. What do you wish you were told? Did you research on the internet and were surprised about what you found?

3. What size of a tank do you use and what size would you recommend to people?

4. If you overheard someone telling a customer how to care for a betta and it was "wrong" (if you need clarification, please ask, but I think most people here are familiar with what pet stores say, LOL), what would you say to the customer to properly inform them? Or, what would you say to the worker? If you worked in a pet store, what would you tell people about getting a betta? 

5. Are they any other myths you encountered about bettas?


Thank you very much for your time,
Misheru.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah I've kept a lot of bettas- usually in big bowls or critter keepers- but now I have a 3 gallon Eclipse with an underhood filter. 
we talk about this a lot- the pet stores will tell people these fish are happy in less than a gallon of water but this generally makes them very lethargic and sick. They can survive in there if you keep it clean but they really do better in at least 2 gallons. Also they really need heated water and those tiny betta bowls are very difficult to keep warm. 
One of the biggest myths is that bettas will eat the roots and leaves of decorative plants. This is not true- they are carnivores. We feed them betta pellets- which are meat based- and bloodworms and shrimp as treats. They cannot survive on a purely vegetarian diet.
I have told people in the pet store that they like larger bowls and tanks- I usually either recommend a small aquarium or a large critter keeper. I've also helped people find healthy bettas in the display. The little cups they keep them in often makes them sick, though they do need to be separated and it seems to be the most convenient way for the petshops to do that. 
Another myth is that the bettas don't live long- actually when they're looked after properly they can live for several years. They usually have shorter life spans if they're kept in tiny bowls rather than roomy tanks.


----------



## Misheru (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you for replying. I haven't heard that one about the plants yet, interesting.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

oh yes- people sometimes sell them together with a vase and plant and tell people the betta will nibble the roots to eat. Bettas don't actually eat plants, and if the plant is too bushy it will block the air and suffocate the fish. Bettas gulp the air to breath, if there's not enough air in the water and they don't have access to the surface they will die. This is one of the things small tanks lack- water needs to move a bit for good air exchange, but the tank needs to be covered so the betta doesn't jump out (bettas are notorious for jumping their tanks) so these small tanks are both still water and will have solid lids- thats no good. It is possible to keep a betta in a medium sized decorative vase- and you can even have a plant in there so long as it doesn't block the air, but you have to keep it very clean and exchange the water often so it has air.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Misheru said:


> Hello everyone, thank you for clicking on my topic.
> 
> I am writing an article on Betta Care for one of the local newspapers, and am doing some research on how people actually care for bettas and what they were told in regards to caring for them. I was wondering if people could take the time to answer these or some of these questions:
> 
> ...


Hope this helps!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My petstores are pretty good but sometimes give out the wrong info.

I reccomend AT LEAST a gallon.

I wish they would stop telling people to put them in bowls.

I correct them in what they are saying to their customers.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Beginners often assume bowls are easier to take care of but actually that's not true either- the smaller the bowl is the more difficult it is to keep clean. The food and waste builds up very fast, the water loses oxygen and gets cloudy, and the fish becomes sick. A lot of people think it's normal for the betta to just lie at the bottom of the tank sleeping all day- but this is a result of poor care. A healthy betta is an active swimmer and is very alert and interested in his/her surroundings and caregivers.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> My petstores are pretty good but sometimes give out the wrong info.
> 
> I reccomend AT LEAST a gallon.
> 
> ...


thats pretty much it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My petstore really didn't tell me anything! I had to find out on my own. They told me to change the water when it got cloudy. They never told me about otherfoods available for bettas to eat. I wish they would STOP telling people that its ok to house males and females together in a 1 gallon bowl. That is one of my biggest pet peeves. People come on here all the time asking why their male and female are fighting and that the petstore people said it was ok to put males and females together.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

1. I knew everything I needed to from being on this site before I got my betta so the petstore people couldn't fool me. lol. But I did make a comment that I liked him specifically when I got him because he had a bubblenest. She said that he only had one because the water was dirty. This is untrue, a bubblenest is a sigh of happiness and health. She also asked me if I had pellets because he HAD to have pellets. Some bettas will prefer flakes but not most, and there is the occasional treat that we use. 

2. I was suprised that the myth could be so widespread. I researched betta care before I got mine and found this site, and it opened my eyes, thankfully before that common belief would have killed my fish. 

3. I don't like to have any less than a 5 gallon. I would recomend at least a 2.5 gallon. 

4. I would try to tell the costumers the real facts. I would tell a worker if they were wrong and I overheard. I hope to get a job at a petstore so I can tell the right information. 

5. I have heard the plant one. And of course about that bettas are supposed to be lethargic, not needing room to move and being fine with little food and infrequent water changes. This is not true


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

I am writing an article on Betta Care for one of the local newspapers, and am doing some research on how people actually care for bettas and what they were told in regards to caring for them. I was wondering if people could take the time to answer these or some of these questions:

1. What did the pet store tell you about your Betta when you bought him? (Caring, housing, feeding, etc)
The pet store I went to was out of town. I didn't even want to get a fish... my friend was getting guppies. (This was at the mall too.) So I went over to the bettas, and saw a show betta (Fifteen bucks) Some pretty solid blue and red ones (five bucks) Some less pretty red ones (Three bucks)... then I saw Zero hiding in the back... and fell in love. (He was only five dollars! I was proud.) 

So the guy directed me to the marina kits that look like boxes. I think I got one that is a half gallon. He has plenty of room. He also told me how to clean the tank, not use soap, what to feed it (he even mentioned brine shrimp), what kind he was, what kind of tail he had... ect


2. What do you wish you were told? Did you research on the internet and were surprised about what you found?

I really don't have anything that was left off. He told me all the basic stuff, and Zero is really happy. 

3. What size of a tank do you use and what size would you recommend to people?

I like my marina betta kit, but the size depends on the space you have available. Like, I was going to get the 3L tank, but I didn't have the room so I stuck with the half gallon. Zero isn't crowded though. He has a clean place to swim around and even a little stone thing to swim through. He's always darting around. 

4. If you overheard someone telling a customer how to care for a betta and it was "wrong" (if you need clarification, please ask, but I think most people here are familiar with what pet stores say, LOL), what would you say to the customer to properly inform them? Or, what would you say to the worker? If you worked in a pet store, what would you tell people about getting a betta? 

I would tell them that it isn't a goldfish you won at a carnival, it needs room to swim around and have fishy fun and stuff. Being cramped in a tight space isn't exactly fun for the fish either. That tidbit and they'll probably get attached the fish too.

5. Are they any other myths you encountered about bettas?

Only that they command zombies. JK JK... XDD I'll post myths when I see them.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

1. What did the pet store tell you about your Betta when you bought him? (Caring, housing, feeding, etc)

Nothing at all. They tried to sell me some cramped box for Tian-Tian, but lucky me had kept fish before and knew that a cup was no home for any fish, especially poor, misunderstood (and mis-marketed) Bettas. 

2. What do you wish you were told? Did you research on the internet and were surprised about what you found?

What medicines I'd need should my fish take sick (which he did), an appropriate size for a tank... and the initial sticker shock value. 

3. What size of a tank do you use and what size would you recommend to people?

2.5 is my comfortable range, I'd prefer a five gallon.... though 1 gal at the smallest... and that's more for a quarantine tank than anything else. 

4. If you overheard someone telling a customer how to care for a betta and it was "wrong" (if you need clarification, please ask, but I think most people here are familiar with what pet stores say, LOL), what would you say to the customer to properly inform them? Or, what would you say to the worker? If you worked in a pet store, what would you tell people about getting a betta? 

"That one looks sick". 

.... I'm serious. I've said that before to someone. 

5. Are they any other myths you encountered about bettas?

"BETTA IN A VASE!!! THEY EAT THE PLANT, DUR HUR"
 
... need I say more. 


----
Hope it helps! :-D


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

1. What did the pet store tell you about your Betta when you bought him? (Caring, housing, feeding, etc)
*nothing at all *
2. What do you wish you were told? Did you research on the internet and were surprised about what you found?

*that in order to have more than one female you have to have minimum a 10 gallon tank* 

3. What size of a tank do you use and what size would you recommend to people?

*i use a one gallon and a 3 gallon i would recomend minimum 1 gallon*

4. If you overheard someone telling a customer how to care for a betta and it was "wrong" (if you need clarification, please ask, but I think most people here are familiar with what pet stores say, LOL), what would you say to the customer to properly inform them? Or, what would you say to the worker? If you worked in a pet store, what would you tell people about getting a betta?

*i told the customer that the betta needs more care for than you think* 

5. Are they any other myths you encountered about bettas?
*nope sorry*


----------



## Misheru (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

1. What did the pet store tell you about your Betta when you bought him? (Caring, housing, feeding, etc)

*The pet stores didn't tell me anything about Bettas! All they said, was that they need 1/2 gallon size bowl, and you can't put two betta's together. They honestly think thats all you need to know about bettas? They obviously don't even know anything themselves about bettas.*

2. What do you wish you were told? Did you research on the internet and were surprised about what you found?

*Lucky for me, I found bettafish.com, and bettatalk.com before I got a betta, so I knew everything about them, and how to properly care for bettas. I wish the employees at petstores can give people real info and care tips so customers actually know the basics on what they need to own bettas. I actually think it's also the buyers fault that they can know little to nothing about bettas, because they should at least research on them before buying one.* 

3. What size of a tank do you use and what size would you recommend to people?

*I have a 30 gallon tank for my betta, and I recommend 5 gallons to a betta owner. But the least amount of water they should be kept in is 2 gallons.*

4. If you overheard someone telling a customer how to care for a betta and it was "wrong" (if you need clarification, please ask, but I think most people here are familiar with what pet stores say, LOL), what would you say to the customer to properly inform them? Or, what would you say to the worker? If you worked in a pet store, what would you tell people about getting a betta? 

*If I worked at a petstore I would give them the info they need to at least have a happy betta.*

5. Are they any other myths you encountered about bettas?

*Sure, there are a lot of myths. So many that I can't even think of them all right now, so oh well.*


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

I think most shops Tailor their answers to what they think you can afford,ie, if it becomes obvious that a 1 gall tank.or whatever, is your budget, that is what they will tell you is ok, ALSO, when I asked if they had any bettas in, the boy looked vacant until I said "you know,Siamese fighting fish" he said "we have them" also I bought some decor from another shop who told me it was fine, I now find from research on this site ,that it is altogether too sharp and have had to buy something else, I am doing research from now to oct when I am getting my fish


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

1. Not all that much, but the people there (at Petsmart, whoa!) are very helpful. I was just shy, lol. I was talking to them today, they told me all about fin rot, medications, not over-medicating, etc. before they told me my Betta didn't have it. hah, but still good to know. Another guy I talked to suggested cycling my tank more and stuff. Very helpful. 

2. How addictive they are! And maybe the fact that sometimes they wont eat anything but bloodworms, like mine. 

3. 1 gallon, soon to be 5 gallon. I would recommend a 5 gallon, less water changes, and more fish are fun!

4. Try and talk to the customer afterwards, and point them here. 

5. Oh so many. But I don't/didn't really believe any of them.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

1. What did the pet store tell you about your Betta when you bought him? (Caring, housing, feeding, etc)

*They told to only change the water once a week and only 25-50% changes (that's without a filter and in a 2.25G tank) and to feed him however much food he can eat in two minutes. I did some of research myself before I went out to purchase my betta so I brushed a lot of their bad info off the shoulder (eg. I was told that they thrive best in 60-70F)*

2. What do you wish you were told? Did you research on the internet and were surprised about what you found? 

*I wish they had they're facts straight since they do know a few things and actually care for their sick fish in the store.... And yes! I did as much research as I could! I was so happy to find this site right away. It's my favourite site for bettas on the web so far!*

3. What size of a tank do you use and what size would you recommend to people?

*I personally use a 2.25Gal plastic tank and am hopefully going to get another betta and house him in a plastic 3Gal. Based on my own judgment I'd say no smaller that 2Gal......but bigger is fantastic!*

4. If you overheard someone telling a customer how to care for a betta and it was "wrong" (if you need clarification, please ask, but I think most people here are familiar with what pet stores say, LOL), what would you say to the customer to properly inform them? Or, what would you say to the worker? If you worked in a pet store, what would you tell people about getting a betta? 

*Well....that's a tough one for me. I'm really shy when it comes to standing up.....but assuming I was filled with confidence to the brim I would approach the customer and enlighten them with real caring tips and that betta fish are real creatures to care for. As for the worker I would let them know that I feel their information on bettas is wrong and inaccurate and that misleading customers that bettas barely need any care. If I worked in a pet store I would let them know that the media lets it sounds like betta fish are more of a decoration, but they're not in the slightest. They're living creatures just like us and need care. I'd let them know that all of the common so-called facts just aren't true (eg. they like living in super tiny bowls).
*
5. Are they any other myths you encountered about bettas?

*Yes, that they live in puddles, shouldn't have a filter, never need a heater, love small cramped spaces, feed once a week, feed as much as you can till it stops eating, they don't eat, that they're one of the most boring, non-energetic fish ever, they always lay like that at the bottom of the bowl....*


----------



## Nauriel (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll try to tell you my experience both as a customer and as a PetSmart employee. 

1. What did the pet store tell you about your Betta when you bought him? (Caring, housing, feeding, etc)

*Well, I worked at the store where I bought my betta, so they didn't tell me anything. But I know that when someone comes to me asking about bettas, I tell them the bigger the tank, the better (I highly suggest a 2.5 or better) as well as a heater and a filter. I also give them the usually shpeal: don't overfeed them, only use smooth ornaments and silk (or live) plants, give them the occasional treat, do water changes. I also tell them how to know when to do water changes. *

2. What do you wish you were told? Did you research on the internet and were surprised about what you found? 

*Well, working at a pet store has educated me pretty well. What I researched online didn't contradict what I had been taught, only supplemented it. *

3. What size of a tank do you use and what size would you recommend to people?

*I started out with a 2.5 gallon tank. I then moved him to a 5.5 gallon. And then I moved him to a ten gallon. I have my betta in the 5.5 right now, but that's because a ten gallon tank would take up too much room in my dorm. I recomend that people get at least a 2.5 gallon, but bigger is better. *

4. If you overheard someone telling a customer how to care for a betta and it was "wrong" (if you need clarification, please ask, but I think most people here are familiar with what pet stores say, LOL), what would you say to the customer to properly inform them? Or, what would you say to the worker? If you worked in a pet store, what would you tell people about getting a betta? 

*If I heard an associate giving the wrong information, after the customer has left the associate, I would tell the customer the truth, and then I would politely tell the associate that I thought they were giving the wrong information. 

And as an associate at PetSmart, I actually want people to tell me if I'm giving the wrong information. Do it respectfully of course, but I'm not going to bite your head of for trying to give a creature the best life possible. That is my goal, and if I am not doing it correctly, please say so.

And if you do find a sick fish, point it out. Believe it or not, we actually treat betta fish (there have actually been times where I'm in the iso room, offering a piece of pea via tongs, and verbally coaxing a SBD betta to eat it) 
*


5. Are they any other myths you encountered about bettas?

*The one that I don't like is that "bettas just kinda lay there. They don't do much" That i completely false. Another one that I come up against a lot is that bettas like cramped spaces. I think this false reasoning is used as a justification to keep bettas in small spaces. 
*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nauriel said:


> *And if you do find a sick fish, point it out. Believe it or not, we actually treat betta fish (there have actually been times where I'm in the iso room, offering a piece of pea via tongs, and verbally coaxing a SBD betta to eat it) *


What`s SBD? Swim Bladder Disorder (just a guess)?
Also, I thought that I read somewhere here that peas were bad for Bettas. Is there an exception to this if it has SBD?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, sbd is swimbladder disorder. Its healthier to use daphnia for sbd or constipation.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

all three of my bettas and my brothers 2 bettas have tried atleast once to jump out of the tank or the cup I put them in when I clean the tanks.


----------

